# IMI - new charges



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello Everyone
Have you heard about the new IMI charges on houses which are not permanently lived in?
It seems that the Govt is going to charge up to 12 times as much IMI if they deem the property is not a permanent residence.
Apparently they can work this out by the amount of electricity consumed at the property.
I hope this is not true, but I fear it could be.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Some info on where you heard this and some links would be helpful - personally speaking I haven't seen it mentioned in the press


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

I believe this might be the information. I dont speak any PT, but my friends who are PT have told me all about it.
https://www.cmjornal.pt/exclusivos/detalhe/aumento-do-imi-afecta-4-milhoes

This Govt is a real worry!
Seem to be keeping it little quiet in case they get ousted at the next election me thinks!


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

I will keep looking for further info on this and I will again speak with my PT friends.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

The news article in your link was from 2011. It referred to the re-basing of the Valor Patrimonial Tributário for every property onto the new basis first introduced in around 2003/4, which was initially only applied when a property changed hands.

As a result some properties had retained very old valuations and therefore faced substantial increases, which were phased in over 3 years and are now complete.


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

I think this might be part of the story.
Still trying to find out more from my PT friends. They are all concerned as they have "holiday" properties in country PT.

https://www.publico.pt/2018/12/26/economia/noticia/imi-sobe-2019-predios-novos-reavaliados-1855927


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Your second link would explain an increase of around 2% but only in specific circumstances.


----------

